# Snapped a few pictures tonight



## mattu (May 26, 2013)

Let me know what you think!


IMG_0933 by PhantomU, on Flickr


IMG_0945 by PhantomU, on Flickr


IMG_0955 by PhantomU, on Flickr


IMG_0959 by PhantomU, on Flickr


IMG_0972 by PhantomU, on Flickr


IMG_0980 by PhantomU, on Flickr


IMG_0990 by PhantomU, on Flickr


IMG_0994 by PhantomU, on Flickr


IMG_0996 by PhantomU, on Flickr


IMG_1006 by PhantomU, on Flickr


----------



## mattu (May 26, 2013)

And a video!

2005 LS2 GTO Video - YouTube


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice photog work, I like the two "after" burnout shots (pretty girl btw ) and the one before that with the car in the middle of the road with the row of streetlights in the back.

With good lighting you have made some great shots of a black car at night; surprising! :cheers


----------



## mattu (May 26, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> Nice photog work, I like the two "after" burnout shots (pretty girl btw ) and the one before that with the car in the middle of the road with the row of streetlights in the back.
> 
> With good lighting you have made some great shots of a black car at night; surprising! :cheers


Thanks, I am really new to photography, I am shooting with a Canon SX40hs and a cheap tri-pod, and i had to force her to take that photo haha, she didn't want to be in any of the pictures.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

the pics look good...thanks for sharing...

Bill


----------



## hemi1282 (Mar 21, 2013)

nice! looks good


----------

